# Dawes galaxy



## further (6 Oct 2015)

Wanted Dawes galaxy about 22" frame with indexed gears,near Somerset.
went for aride on a friends and loved it.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2015)

further said:


> Wanted Dawes galaxy about 22" frame with indexed gears,near Somerset.
> went for aride on a friends and loved it.


i have a frame and fork set about that size if thats any help to you


----------



## further (6 Oct 2015)

Thanks but want complete bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2015)

There is plenty on e Bay. Maybe one of those will suit you.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2015)

@Savio is/was selling a Clubman if that's similar enough, not sure on sizing


----------



## further (6 Oct 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> There is plenty on e Bay. Maybe one of those will suit you.


wrong size,wrong place,wrong price,or a combination thereof.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2015)

Does YACF have classifieds? Reckon there'll be plenty of touring bikes if so

If price is a factor, you might want to state your budget


----------



## further (6 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> If price is a factor, you might want to state your budget


£250 to £350 cheaper the better


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2015)

Evans have new for 600 quid

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...esvaid=50080&gclid=CLPZjNePtcgCFc-6GwodU9kMoA


----------



## further (9 Oct 2015)

Thanks
I wish I could justify spending that much on a bicycle.
Thanks again


----------



## glenn forger (9 Oct 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> Evans have new for 600 quid
> 
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products...esvaid=50080&gclid=CLPZjNePtcgCFc-6GwodU9kMoA



That's the aluminium one? The proper steel Dawes Galaxy is about £1400 I think.


----------



## further (9 Oct 2015)

£1400 flipin eck you can buy a car for that much


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Oct 2015)

glenn forger said:


> That's the aluminium one? The proper steel Dawes Galaxy is about £1400 I think.



far enough. good luck


----------



## glenn forger (9 Oct 2015)

further said:


> £1400 flipin eck you can buy a car for that much



It's the quintessential British tourer, a design classic and a bike that will carry you a hundred miles fully laden with hardly any effort. It's like a Bentley crossed with a VW camper van except it doesn't give children cancer. It's a beautiful marque and a classic, steadfast design and if you get it in BRG it adds 4.2mph. If you ride it in France old men weep with gratitude and young girls throw petals in your path. Comparing a Galaxy to a car is like comparing Rachmaninoff's piano concerto number two with Russ Abbott's Atmosphere.


----------



## further (9 Oct 2015)

That was meant to be tongue in cheek,if I could justify the expense I would buy a new one tomorrow.


----------



## glenn forger (9 Oct 2015)

You do get tasty ones on EBay now and again. Sometimes they're advertised as having done a hundred miles. Bizarre.


----------



## cisamcgu (9 Oct 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAWES-GALAXY-TOURING-BIKE-531-size-large-/121777564188?hash=item1c5a822a1c

maybe ?


----------



## further (9 Oct 2015)

Thanks looks good


----------



## Richard Broomhead (10 Oct 2015)

I one about 18 months ago for my wife based on the advertised frame size being suitable for her. It wasn't... 631 with slightly sloping top tube. 9 speed, bar end shifters, rear rack. Don't know the year - it is quite a few years old, but in immaculate condition. It has a 1 1/8" quill stem, if that helps with dating it. Brand new Marathon + 28mm tyres. Wheels true. Piccies here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/255387614/Dawes Galaxy 54cm.zip 

I was originally hoping to get my money back including tyres, but realise now that I won't... £350?? I'll check measurements for you tomorrow if you're interested, but it rides bigger than my 21" Randonneur - certainly more stretched out, so would be pretty close to the 22" you want.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Herbie (11 Oct 2015)

further said:


> £1400 flipin eck you can buy a car for that much


Aye but the the bike will last longer


----------



## User19783 (11 Oct 2015)

Richard Broomhead said:


> I one about 18 months ago for my wife based on the advertised frame size being suitable for her. It wasn't... 631 with slightly sloping top tube. 9 speed, bar end shifters, rear rack. Don't know the year - it is quite a few years old, but in immaculate condition. It has a 1 1/8" quill stem, if that helps with dating it. Brand new Marathon + 28mm tyres. Wheels true. Piccies here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/255387614/Dawes Galaxy 54cm.zip
> 
> I was originally hoping to get my money back including tyres, but realise now that I won't... £350?? I'll check measurements for you tomorrow if you're interested, but it rides bigger than my 21" Randonneur - certainly more stretched out, so would be pretty close to the 22" you want.
> 
> ...



Very very nice, nearly tempted myself here, 
But I have already a dawes audux 631 , and loving the bike.
Good luck,


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2015)

Wonder if @biggs682 has got one for sale.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Wonder if @biggs682 has got one for sale.


I only have a frameset at mo and have offered that to the op already who wants a complete bike


----------



## galaxy (11 Oct 2015)

I`ll never part with my Galaxy


----------



## Richard Broomhead (11 Oct 2015)

User19783 said:


> Very very nice, nearly tempted myself here,
> But I have already a dawes audux 631 , and loving the bike.
> Good luck,


Cheers User19783 - it's a super bike really, but is pretty much identical (in function/intention at least) to my Randonneur, so it seems daft to keep both. A 1 in, 1 out rule has been instituted as well, & since I'm hankering after a lightweight as well, it really does need to go...


----------



## User19783 (11 Oct 2015)

Richard Broomhead said:


> Cheers User19783 - it's a super bike really, but is pretty much identical (in function/intention at least) to my Randonneur, so it seems daft to keep both. A 1 in, 1 out rule has been instituted as well, & since I'm hankering after a lightweight as well, it really does need to go...




Just out of interest,
I live near Oxford, are you close by?
If so , I might pop round and make a good offer?


----------



## Richard Broomhead (11 Oct 2015)

@User19783 - we're just outside Blackburn, so not really popping round distance I'm afraid... I've family near Matlock though, so if you're ever venturing that far north, give me a shout.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## JPBoothy (2 Nov 2015)

Hi All,
Sorry for coming in on this one a little late, but I have a stunning 2008 Dawes Super Galaxy to sell due to the owner sadly passing away.Prior to that he worked out of country so the bike has only been ridden for about 500 miles since purchased new (honestly). The paintwork has no stone chips and the components all work faultlessly. I may be too far away for the original enquiry, but hopefully there be another Galaxy fan out there who can have years of pleasure out this bike. It is just too nice for e-bay, or the notice board at work. 

Regards

John


----------



## further (2 Nov 2015)

Hi
Do you have a price ?


----------



## User19783 (3 Nov 2015)

And size.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Nov 2015)

And photo? :0)


----------



## JPBoothy (3 Nov 2015)

Hi, Sorry about the oversight.. the frame measures (TT Length = 57cm) and (Seat Tube Length = 55cm). I am 5'9" and it is a bit big for me, so I would put it as being a 'Large' Frame. 
I appreciate the age of the bike, but given the superb condition I couldn't take any less than £400.

I have lots of photos if somebody could tell me how to attach them  

Regards

John


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2015)

JPBoothy said:


> Hi, Sorry about the oversight.. the frame measures (TT Length = 57cm) and (Seat Tube Length = 55cm). I am 5'9" and it is a bit big for me, so I would put it as being a 'Large' Frame.
> I appreciate the age of the bike, but given the superb condition I couldn't take any less than £400.
> 
> I have lots of photos if somebody could tell me how to attach them
> ...


 A Galaxy in decent mechanical condition is worth £400 anyday


----------



## JPBoothy (3 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> A Galaxy in decent mechanical condition is worth £400 anyday


Thanks - I think so too.. Being a long time bike fan myself, I would just like to see it go to somebody who is going to rack-up the miles on it rather than it just hanging up in a garage.


----------



## theloafer (7 Nov 2015)

JPBoothy said:


> Hi, Sorry about the oversight.. the frame measures (TT Length = 57cm) and (Seat Tube Length = 55cm). I am 5'9" and it is a bit big for me, so I would put it as being a 'Large' Frame.
> I appreciate the age of the bike, but given the superb condition I couldn't take any less than £400.
> 
> I have lots of photos if somebody could tell me how to attach them
> ...



@JPBoothy
try here https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-do-i-post-a-picture-from-my-computer.90936/


----------



## gasinayr (28 Nov 2015)

Have a look on E bay for a Dawes Vantage they are discontinued but still a few new ones up for grabs
I got one for £400.00 Great bike same spec as the Galaxy Aluminium.


----------



## further (29 Nov 2015)

Thanks


----------

